
How do i reach advanced level of python? - Kaladin
I am just beginning to learn python.With so much resource peppered around the web, what would you recommend that helped you with learning and applying your python knowledge.Resource, books, vids..etc.
Thank you!
======
gitcommit
A lot of more advanced things can be found on
[https://pythonspot.com](https://pythonspot.com)

